# Hack this Gemmy



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

OK I got this gemmy bride from Lowes the night before Hallween on clearence for 3 bucks. If you watch the video it actually workjs great. Unfortunatly it will eat 4 batteries in a matter of 2 hrs, and the motion sensor kinda sucks. So do you gurus of the soldering Iron have any idea how to hack this to stay on constantly, and to aslo put power to it.

I bought this to actually just use the bride, for a flying ghost in a mausoleum, but If I can get a season out of it as it is I would love that!!

Remember though I really am special needs when it comes to electronics. Our fearless leader here took 4 emails to explain to me how to solder a resistor so just be nice.
http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=28967&subCatId=100&parent=41


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

1st, what batteries does it take?


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

4 Aa


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I used a multi setting wall wart from Menards for the Animated Hex.
It was 6 volt as well.
This should work for you







which plugs into the wall and this part








which you would solder to where the batteries go.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Do you have a picture of the battery compartment?


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Here it is.


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

I've used a small lightening machine to trigger this. But a strobe or blinking bulb will trigger it as well.


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

The method I use to figure out where to solder the wall warts + & - wires is if you look in the battery compartment, you'll notice that 1 side of battery contacts are connected and the other side is actually 2 seperate contacts with a plastic tab between them. That is where you want to do your soldering. Negative to the springy one and positive to the flat side. I like to drill a small hole in the flat side to stick the wire in to aid in soldering.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

OK but all the wall warts I see have amp ratings. What amp rating should I use?

And is the white stripe on the wart the POS?


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

I would use the highest amp rating I could get. Look for 800ma and up. I think mine is a 1 amp aka 1000ma.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You need to do two things - check the voltage coming out of the battery holder, and verify the polarity of the of the wart you plan to install. 4AA batteries does not always mean you have 6VDC output. And if you get the polarity of the wart backwards, you'll probably fry the Gemmy board. The white (striped or solid) wire means nothing except to the manufacturer. Assuming the board runs on 6VDC, make sure that you use a regulated wart. For example, some warts will say 9VDC on the label and have a no-load output of 12-15VDC. I have a couple like that from R/S.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

OK now I am more confused than ever. Any sugg on the Radio shack ones?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I get most of my wall adapters at thrift stores or All Electronics. Here's a cheap 6VDC adapter that will work for your prop:

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/DCTX-681/6-VDC-800-MA-WALL-TRANSFORMER/-/1.html

A wart with identical specs at R/S is much more expensive, but AE will charge ~$7 for shipping. You still come out ahead.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2194437&tab=summary

To verify the voltage coming out of the battery holder, you need a volt meter. Very useful devices, everyone should have one. You can get a cheap meter at Harbor Freight:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90899

I have one of these for general use like testing voltages, continuity, polarity etc. Four years old and still working. Use this to verify the voltage and polarity of the battery holder wires. Cut the plug off of the end of the wall wart wire. Split and strip the wires, plug it in, and check the polarity of each wire. You don't want to get them reversed. Connect the appropriate wires to the wires coming from the battery holder and going into the Gemmy board. Soldering the connections is preferable, but tape will work. You're done.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool now I am feeling better. As stated above I really have no clue on electronics. I can rebuild a 60 ton excavator, but cant set up a simple LED. maybe I can get someone to help. HMMMMM Ted!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

There are some electronics How to information in the links section of my web site. If you are a book person they I highly recommend this (for complete newbies).

http://tinyurl.com/5d3v6h

Don't worry no complicated math or anything you do not need to get that deep into electronics to build props unless you want. Even the basics will help you tremendously. I also second the multi meter as Otaku suggested. They are the most versatile tool that you will ever buy. Also this forum has a lot of good people that can help you with any questions that you may have.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Link not working


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry about that I must have missed a letter. Lets try that again.

http://tinyurl.com/62drsv

or

Amazon.com: Getting Started in Electronics (9780945053286): Forrest M. Mims III: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51YV8CF90YL


----------



## scary man 578 (Jan 18, 2009)

I would use a universal adapter


----------

